

I Invited Bill Gates To My High School Graduation – This Was His Response - ckeck
http://www.chadkeck.com/2011/11/i-invited-bill-gates-to-my-high-school-graduation-this-was-his-response/

======
omarchowdhury
Congratulations? It's a boiler plate response.

~~~
ckeck
I don't believe so but you never know. I can't imagine they got that many high
school graduation announcements :)

~~~
lobster_johnson
But it's extremely likely that he received soliciations from all sorts of
people to attend various events. This is just some secretary writing out a
cookie-cutter response, unfortunately.

~~~
ckeck
Well of course. What I'm saying is that it was a nice gesture for them to
actually send something back rather than completely ignore.

